# Tiki torch question



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have been working with a three story R2 apartment complex trying to control gas and charcoal grills on thier balconies and now the tenants want tiki torches.

Section 308 addresses open flames, is this where I hang my hat or is there another section to address this problem? Please give me code sections if you could.

pc


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 20, 2012)

308.4 Group R occupancies.

Open flame, fire and burning in Group R occupancies shall comply with the requirements of Sections 308.1 through 308.1.6.2 and 308.4.1

308.1.6.2 Portable fueled open-flame devices.

308.1.6.2 is the one I would use. Exceptions 3 and 4 will send you to restrictions in an "A" occupancy but those requirements are also specific to the R-2


----------



## mark handler (Jul 20, 2012)

You nailed it, thats all in the fire code


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 20, 2012)

What would keep you from banning birthday candles?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 20, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> What would keep you from banning birthday candles?


Common Sense


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> What would keep you from banning birthday candles?


My wife, she'd put a knot on my head!

pc1


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 20, 2012)

Where do you draw the line for a HOME OWNER between a tiki torch, a citronella candle, a fondue pot or birthday candles.  common sense is not always so common.  On another board there is a thread about a code official trying to make a sprinkler contractor sprinkler inside a revolving door.  A lack of common sense there.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 20, 2012)

Education is the key here. The ones used at my nieces wedding had a canister with a wick much like an oil lamp. You could turn them upside down and they did not leak. Then again her dad is the fire prevention chief for a resort community in S Fl so I would not have expected any that was not code compliant.

308.3.1 Open-flame decorative devices.

Open-flame decorative devices shall comply with all of the following restrictions:

1. Class I and Class II liquids and LP-gas shall not be used.

2. Liquid- or solid-fueled lighting devices containing more than 8 ounces (237 ml) of fuel must self-extinguish and not leak fuel at a rate of more than 0.25 teaspoon per minute (1.26 ml per minute) if tipped over.


----------

